# International Residential Code Fire Sprinkler Coalition



## Mule (Apr 23, 2010)

I received an email today with a link to several downloads with information on Residential Fire Sprinklers.

The link provodes handouts from several classes, 2012 IRC Code Changes of Fire Sprinklers, Reports & Coalition Documents. A whole lot of good infornation to download.

International Residential Code Fire Sprinkler Coalition


----------

